# DIY acrylic/plexglass products



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've only thought of using Acrylic/plexiglass to build aquariums/sump/overflow, etc before.

I'm thinking of building custom enclosure for DIY LED lights, ones that will keep all wiring, drivers, fans, etc inside, keeping the light fixture fairly splash proof and with just few wires coming off from it. 

The enclosure will make cooling more effective, as you can force the airflow within the enclosure.

Would it be better to purchase necessary tools to cut/finish panels at home, or just get dimensions done and have professionals cut them?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

what do you have more of, time or money?

It also depends on what tools you have available to you, at minimum a table saw would be needed along with polishing wheels and compound. As I don't have a table saw, I would measure and get the panels cut and do the polishing/small panels myself


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find that acrylic and plexiglass only works well with stuff that is below a 20G setup. They tend to bend on bigger setup and that just scares the hell out of me. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that they don't work, they just bend. 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Agreed on the Plexiglass,, I have a 2.5 foot piece and it's quite thick.. Guess what.. it's bending and i'm only using it to cover the top of my tank.... so i would be careful of that for sure......

cheers!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could get a member on hereto build it for you - Acrylic has done some work for me and it's top notch, and I'd definitely recommend him.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

remember to use ardurino to control your fans, dimming, thunderstorms etc etc... just imagine what you can do with one...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You could get a member on hereto build it for you - Acrylic has done some work for me and it's top notch, and I'd definitely recommend him.


"Acrylic" is his ID?


----------

